# Le projet frgentoo

## BeTa

Salut,

je vous redonne la présentation que j'ai faite précédemment sur un autre sujet (la trad de la GWN) :

 Je me présente, Baptiste SIMON (aka BeTa), l'un des trois initiateurs de frgentoo, un projet aux multiples facettes ayant pour but la documentation en francais (autant en traduction qu'en création), l'entraide et la promotion de la gentoo dans le monde francophone. Beaucoup de personnes nous demandent la différence avec gentoofr(.org). Ma réponse est toujours : nous sommes complémentaires (à l'instar de linuxfr.org et frlinux.net quelque part). D'un point de vue site web, les objectifs ne sont pas les mêmes (nous nous sommes entretenus à ce propos avec eux avant le lancement du projet). gentoofr.org est un site de news, frgentoo.net est un site communautaire dédié à la documentation et à la gestion du projet frgentoo dans son ensemble. Pour les autres différences, je vais pas vous saouler maintenant, je vous invite à venir nous dire coucou et nous poser des questions sur #frgentoo.

Donc voilà. Ce projet est en pleine émergeance, et, afin d'officialiser le coté communautaire qu'on veut lui donner, on organise des élections pour les personnes qui en seront aux postes "clés". Pour le moment, on compte 20 membres prêts à participer au moins aux élections mais une quarantaine / cinquantaine de proches susceptibles de nous rejoindre d'ici l'échéance du vendredi 11 avril 2003, date de cloture des élections.

Afin que celles-ci représentent réellement la situation de la communauté gentooiste francophone, je passe l'annonce de cet évènement ici afin que toutes les personnes intéressées, de prêt ou de loin, puissent s'exprimer. La seule condition pour pouvoir participer aux élections (en tant qu'électeur ou en tant que candidat) c'est d'avoir un compte sur le site (en version alpha) frgentoo.net. Vous le trouverez à l'adresse http://alpha.frgentoo.net/.

Pour plus d'information sur ces scrutins, je vous renvoie sur trois documents :

o La news officielle : http://alpha.frgentoo.net/Members/BeTa/depeches/elections-leaders-2003avril

o Le document présentant _ces_ élections : http://alpha.frgentoo.net/Members/BeTa/frgentoo-election-2003-04

o Le document régissant les élections en général :

http://alpha.frgentoo.net/frgentoo/mandatsDesResponsables

Je vous remercie de votre attention ! :c)

Baptiste SIMON

   aka BeTa

PS : Comme vous aurez pu le comprendre, ce site est encore en test. Tout fonctionne sauf les droits qui sont trop restrictifs pour les modérateurs et autres relecteurs au moment du processus de validation d'un document. Donc tout fonctionne en apparence, mais ne vous étonnez pas de quelques incohérences ;c). Normalement, le vrai site public sera frgentoo.net-1.0-beta mais il ne sort que dans qqs semaines (2 ?).

----------

## TGL

En tant que simple francophone membre de la communauté du meta-projet Gentoo, j'ai pas tout compris aux objectifs du meta-projet communautaire gentooiste francophone. Excuse mon ignorance, probablement pourras tu la dissiper.

 - pourquoi un nouveau projet pour pondre des ebuilds quand il y a déjà un bugzilla, une ml de devel, etc. ?

 - pourquoi un nouveau chan irc francophone ?

 - pourquoi un nouveau projet pour les traductions de docs ?   (D'autant que je crois comprendre que pas mal des traducteurs actuels y participeraient, ce sera quoi le plus ?)

 - pourquoi un nouveau site de documentation ? Ça semble plus simple et logique de mettre ça sur gentoo.org, non ?

 - pourquoi une nouvelle ml utilisateurs ? 

 - pourquoi des élections dans un projet regroupant 20 membres ? 

 - pourquoi est-ce la première fois que j'entends parler de ce projet ? 

 - ça te dirai pas une niouze sur gentoofr d'ailleurs ?

Bon, à la relecture, je sens bien que mes questions ont un ton limite critique... Mais comprends moi, ça fait bizarre ton truc, ça sonne super officiel et tout et tout, et pourtant je peux pas m'empêcher de me demander «pourquoi tout ça ?».

 *Quote:*   

> je vais pas vous saouler maintenant, je vous invite à venir nous dire coucou et nous poser des questions sur #frgentoo

 

Si si, je t'en pris, saoule nous   :Laughing: 

Nan, enfin le truc c'est que moi je suis pas fan d'irc, je trouve ça trop speed et trop lent à la fois, ça prend des plombes pour expliquer les choses de travers... 

Merci pour les éclaircissements donc,

TGL.

----------

## BeTa

re-Salut,

- pourquoi un nouveau projet pour pondre des ebuilds quand il y a déjà un bugzilla, une ml de devel, etc. ?

Le côté ebuilds n'est pas encore fait, c'est une possiblité pour un jour futur si jamais... bref, c'est une vision d'avenir, rien que ca. Et comme l'avenir ne se prédie pas ;c)... on verra avec le temps, peut-être n'est-ce qu'un pur phantasme !

- pourquoi un nouveau chan irc francophone ?

Parce que.... ralala c'est long... En plus je viens de faire une "interview" d'une heures sur ce genre de questions balaises à répondre. lol

Alors... je vais essayer d'être court et direct :

Le chan en question (#gentoofr) ne répondait pas à nos attentes, tout comme gentoofr.org, d'un point de vue humain et technique. La structure de gentoofr ne couvrait pas l'aspect communautaire dont nous rêvions, ne traitait pas réellement de la documentation gentoo en français tel qu'on la voyait.

- pourquoi un nouveau projet pour les traductions de docs ? (D'autant que je crois comprendre que pas mal des traducteurs actuels y participeraient, ce sera quoi le plus ?)

Parce que ca va peut-être (si la mayonnaise prend, sinon, ca ne servira à rien) permettre d'avoir une vraie structure collaborative pour la traduction de la documentation en français, pour ceux qui souhaitent l'utiliser, chose que je n'ai pas cru trouver précédemment poussé à ce point. Parce que Guillaume MORIN (aka Arachne) a été (vous me corrigez si je me trompe) choisi par Zhen (le coordinateur des traductions pour gentoo.org si je ne m'abuse) pour gérer les traductions francophones (c'est en cours de mise en place) et qu'il fait partie de frgentoo. Parce que nous avons des gens comme FRLinux qui est relativement actif sur #gentoo-doc pour la création de documentation et les traductions françaises. Peut-être aussi que le nombre de personnes motivées par les traductions est réel.

De plus, La partie "traduction" permettra concrettement de faire faire la relecture de docs déjà traduites mais en validation par une équipe soudée qui s'aidera du site comme support. On ne renverse rien... on propose, on réuni.

Le vrai plus concret sera une assistance "toute faite" à la relecture de traductions (à la limite à la traduction en elle même). En gros, tu traduits dans ton coin après avoir consulté le gestionnaire de la doc fr, tu postes sur frgentoo.net en quête de relecture, quand ta traduction est bonne, l'équipe de relecteurs la valide, et il ne te reste plus qu'à poster sur bugs.gentoo.org.

- pourquoi un nouveau site de documentation ? Ça semble plus simple et logique de mettre ça sur gentoo.org, non ?

Notre site est plus qu'un site de documentation. C'est un site communautaire. Nous sommes prêt à voir avec gentoo.org comment nous intégrer à l'existant, mais je doute que ce soit faisable avec le site actuel. Le principe est peut-être "collaboratif" grâce à bugs.gentoo.org, mais il suffit d'aller se tester un peu sur frgentoo.net ([ alpha.frgentoo.net ] pour l'instant, en attendant la sortie officielle) en se créant un compte pour voir la différence que nous avons eu par rapport à l'approche gentoo.org.

En bref, rien ne vaut un fouillage de notre futur site.

Pour la suite, les traductions, les meilleurs tutoriels et les meilleurs articles seront proposés à gentoo.org avec la licence que nous auront choisi pour le site final (très certainement FDL ou GPL).

- pourquoi une nouvelle ml utilisateurs ?

Ca, c'est une merde de notre part. Elle existe depuis un moment (et encore presque non utilisée). Cependant, personnellement, je n'ai pas remarqué la ML gentoo-user-fr dont j'ai appris l'existance aujourd'hui. Elle sera remplacée par l'officielle dès que possible.

Pour ce qui est des deux autres ML, elles sont propres à frgentoo donc je n'ai pas à justifier de leur existance qui "coule de source".

- pourquoi des élections dans un projet regroupant 20 membres ?

J'aime bien ces petits pics envoyés "d'en haut" ! lol

Alors... pour info, le chan IRC regroupe un peu plus de 50 personnes tout le monde réuni dont une trentaine de "réguliers". Rien que pour ca, ton chiffre est erronné. Sinon, je vous invite sur cette page :

[ http://alpha.frgentoo.net/Members/member_search_results ]

Vous y trouverez les membres d'un site qui n'est pas encore sorti officiellement. Il est facile de les dénombrer : on est une petite trentaine d'inscrits (dont certains noms ne me disent rien sur IRC)... et j'en connais un paquet qui n'ont pas encore pris le temps de se créer un profil.

L'aspect fortement communautaire (qui semble t'avoir échappé) de frgentoo perdrai beaucoup de sens si jamais les meneurs étaient auto-proclamés... enfin, c'est mon avis.

- pourquoi est-ce la première fois que j'entends parler de ce projet ?

Peut-être parce qu'il murit et qu'il fait sa sortie aujourd'hui ?

- ça te dirai pas une niouze sur gentoofr d'ailleurs ?

Bien entendu. On n'est pas là pour s'opposer à ce projet que nous respectons. Nous avons lancé l'idée de frgentoo après une longue réflexion entre autre avec les meneurs de gentoofr.org (je pense à Pascal Terjan, aka CMoi, ou encore war[sheep] ou FRLinux), dans le but de ne pas se marcher sur les pieds (vous remarquerez que nos news parlent uniquement du projet frgentoo) et de se répartir les taches dans un même but : la documentation, l'entraide et la promotion de la gentoo et des logiciels Libres. Là dessus une coopération et une mise à disposition inter-sites de l'information est dors et déjà prévue via RDF/RSS.

Je pense en effet proposer une news sur gentoofr.org d'ici ce week-end.

Pour terminer, je veux encore insister sur deux points clés :

- frgentoo se veut communautaire à 100%, au niveau du site frgentoo.net ou du reste.

- frgentoo ne souhaite pas remplacer les systèmes existants mais s'y greffer pour combler des vides ou compléter des solutions existantes (genre proposer une équipe de relecteurs au traducteurs actuels emmenés par Arachne).

Merci de ton(votre) attention. Hésite(z) pas à poser d'autres questions si j'ai répondu à coté de tes(vos) attentes.

Amicalement,

Baptiste SIMON

   aka BeTa

----------

## BeTa

 *Quote:*   

> Parce que Guillaume MORIN (aka Arachne) a été (vous me corrigez si je me trompe) choisi par Zhen (le coordinateur des traductions pour gentoo.org si je ne m'abuse) pour gérer les traductions francophones (c'est en cours de mise en place) et qu'il fait partie de frgentoo.

 

J'ai dit une bêtise :

Arachne n'est pas encore le coordinateur des traductions francophones. Il aspire à le devenir. C'est encore en discussion avec les officiels de gentoo.org. Autant pour moi, mais j'ai comme excuse que j'ai passé ces derniers mois trop de temps sur frgentoo.net, sur des ebuilds, sur d'autres projets et sur frgentoo. ;c)

gloppement, dodo !

Baptiste SIMON

aka BeTa

----------

## Arachne

Bonjour,

Comme le précise Baptiste, je ne suis pas le mainteneur officiel des traductions francophones, mais c'est en discussion avec les responsables au niveau international.

En attendant une nomination "officielle", j'ai le rôle de coordinateur des traductions de frgentoo, à travers ce site : 

http://arachne.frgentoo.net/doc/gentoo/

Il permet de connaitre l'état des traductions et donc d'éviter les conflits entre traducteurs. Je vous encourage à me prévenir sur irc ou par mail de vos traductions.

Mon objectif est de mettre en place une équipe active qui tiendrait à jour la documentation le plus vite possible.

Nous avons toujours besoin de nouveaux contributeurs, alors je compte sur vous!  :Smile: 

Guillaume Morin aka Arachne

arachne@frgentoo.net

----------

## TGL

Hello,

 *BeTa wrote:*   

> - pourquoi un nouveau chan irc francophone ?
> 
> Parce que.... ralala c'est long... En plus je viens de faire une "interview" d'une heures sur ce genre de questions balaises à répondre. lol 

 

Héhé, quand je disais que sur irc ça prenait des plombes de s'exprimer  :Smile: 

 *BeTa wrote:*   

> Le chan en question (#gentoofr) ne répondait pas à nos attentes, tout comme gentoofr.org, d'un point de vue humain et technique. La structure de gentoofr ne couvrait pas l'aspect communautaire dont nous rêvions, ne traitait pas réellement de la documentation gentoo en français tel qu'on la voyait.

 

Le fait que gentoofr.org ne correspond pas à ta (enfin votre globallement) vision communautaire, ça je comprends bien, c'est effectivement juste un site de niouzes, point barre. Par contre, pour #gentoofr, les qlqs fois ou j'y vais j'ai l'impression que ça remplit son rôle d'assistance aux gens qui en on besoin, avec un côté plutôt sympa dans les discussions entre les habitués, bref là je vois pas trop ce que serait la différence... Mais bon, je ne sais pas non plus ce que tu mets derrière le "humainement", et si ceci explique celà, je trouve ça regrettable, mais, bon, soit.  :Confused: 

 *BeTa wrote:*   

> - pourquoi un nouveau projet pour les traductions de docs ? (D'autant que je crois comprendre que pas mal des traducteurs actuels y participeraient, ce sera quoi le plus ?)
> 
> [...]
> 
> Le vrai plus concret sera une assistance "toute faite" à la relecture de traductions (à la limite à la traduction en elle même). En gros, tu traduits dans ton coin après avoir consulté le gestionnaire de la doc fr, tu postes sur frgentoo.net en quête de relecture, quand ta traduction est bonne, l'équipe de relecteurs la valide, et il ne te reste plus qu'à poster sur bugs.gentoo.org.

 

Ouais, ça m'a l'air bien tout ça... Mais ce que je trouve un peu dommage en fait, c'est que ces améliorations là auraient mérité d'être offerte à toutes les équipes de trad, pas seulement celle française. C'était pas jouable de plutôt améliorer le site gentoo.org ?

 *BeTa wrote:*   

> - pourquoi un nouveau site de documentation ? Ça semble plus simple et logique de mettre ça sur gentoo.org, non ?
> 
> [...]
> 
> Pour la suite, les traductions, les meilleurs tutoriels et les meilleurs articles seront proposés à gentoo.org avec la licence que nous auront choisi pour le site final (très certainement FDL ou GPL).

 

Là encore, je me demande si les moyens existants étaient pas suffisant. Y'a déjà la possibilité de soumettre des docs, d'en discuter sur la une ml, ce genre de choses. Toute la question est de savoir si une étape intermédiaire de plus va faire pondre plus de doc... Ceci dit c'est possible, le côté petite structure bien ciblée et soudée peut effectivement motiver plus les gens.

 *BeTa wrote:*   

> - pourquoi une nouvelle ml utilisateurs ?
> 
> [...]
> 
> 

 

Bah ceci dit, la votre est peut-être bien plus ancienne. Mais effectivement, ce sera une bonne chose de fusionner. Pour les autres ml, je comprends bien sûr leur intérêt dans le cadre du projet.

 *BeTa wrote:*   

> - pourquoi des élections dans un projet regroupant 20 membres ?
> 
> J'aime bien ces petits pics envoyés "d'en haut" ! lol
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Bon, le 20, le prends pas pour un pic, c'est à peine une boutade. Va pour la petite trentaine avec un fort potentiel de croissance  :Smile: 

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est juste que le côté élections ça fait bien solennel, limite debianeux. C'est très subjectif, mais je pense que ça aurait pu, sans virer dans le totalitaire, se passer comme ça:

- Bon, y'a machin qu'en a marre de gerer les trads, y'a des candidats ?

- ... (silence communautaire)

- Non, vraiment, personne ???

- Mouaif, je veux bien m'y coller qlqs temps...

- Pas d'objections ? Allez zou, accordé pour bidule ! 

Je comprends bien l'aspect communautaire de frgentoo, mais mon avis (subjectif, je le répète) est que la bonne franquette s'y prête bien aussi. C'est généralement ce qui est utilisé par exemple quand il faut un nouveau mainteneur pour un projet, le problème est plus souvent de trouver un candidat que d'en départager 10.

 *BeTa wrote:*   

> - pourquoi est-ce la première fois que j'entends parler de ce projet ?
> 
> Peut-être parce qu'il murit et qu'il fait sa sortie aujourd'hui ?

 

Bah c'est ça que je trouve dommage, pourquoi n'avoir pas ces derniers mois annoncé, par exemple sur gentoofr, un truc du genre "on a ça en projet, si ça vous dit viendez en discuter là." L'annoncer pour parler direct des élections, je trouve ça un peu sec, et puis vous auriez eu plus de monde, non ?

 *BeTa wrote:*   

> - ça te dirai pas une niouze sur gentoofr d'ailleurs ?
> 
> [...]
> 
> Je pense en effet proposer une news sur gentoofr.org d'ici ce week-end.
> ...

 

J'attends avec impatience de modérer ça, et éspère que ça aura de l'impact. Pour le côté "pas se marcher sur les pieds", ça j'ai bien compris, pas de problème, c'est pas dans ce sens là que je posais la question.

Donc voilà, j'éspère que tu n'a pas trop mal pris mes questions, et mes éventuelles critiques. Pour résumer mes impressions, je dirais que je suis partagé:

- d'un sens je suis content de voir des gens se bouger autour de la gentoo, ça fait toujours plaisir. Si la communauté frgentoo motive un peu les troupes, tant mieux, je ne peux que lui souhaiter un franc succès.

- d'un autre côté, j'ai encore du mal, au moins sur certains points, à me convaincre de la nécéssité de cette machinerie. La communauté gentoo avait déjà des outils pour faire de la doc, en discuter, trouver de l'aide, etc. Si lacunes il y avait, étaient-elle dans les outils et l'organisation, ou bien y'a-t-il juste un manque de personnes motivées pour pondre du contenu ? Et quand bien même elles auraient été côté outils et organisation, n'y avait-il pas moyen de les regler plus internationalement ?

Enfin bon, je suis maintenant inscrit sur le site, donc je verrai bien la suite. 

Merci en tout cas pour tes éclaircissements et pour le travail accompli.

----------

## BeTa

 *Quote:*   

> Par contre, pour #gentoofr, les qlqs fois ou j'y vais j'ai l'impression que ça remplit son rôle d'assistance aux gens qui en on besoin, avec un côté plutôt sympa dans les discussions entre les habitués, bref là je vois pas trop ce que serait la différence... Mais bon, je ne sais pas non plus ce que tu mets derrière le "humainement", et si ceci explique celà, je trouve ça regrettable, mais, bon, soit.

 

Tout d'abord, #gentoofr reste le chan officiel, c'est bien clair ! Ensuite, tu as eu le flair qu'il fallait dans la fin de ta recherche d'explication. La raison est purement "humaine". On a joué violament avec ma confiance, et ça, prenez le comme un défaut ou une qualité, je ne le permets pas. Cela dit, cela ne concerne pas TOUT #gentoofr, bien au contraire. De même, cela ne nous a pas empêché à garder contact. Finalement, je vais en rester là sur ces explications qui se la jouent à la guéguerre des bas-quartiers, chose que je souhaite éviter plus que tout. Pour du concret, regarde donc notre charte IRC et tu comprendras ce que l'on ne souhaite pas reproduire de nos expériences passées (et pas que sur #gentoofr). Sache aussi qu'il existe une "charte" pour les ops, dans le même but.

 *Quote:*   

>  Ouais, ça m'a l'air bien tout ça... Mais ce que je trouve un peu dommage en fait, c'est que ces améliorations là auraient mérité d'être offerte à toutes les équipes de trad, pas seulement celle française. C'était pas jouable de plutôt améliorer le site gentoo.org ?

 

[+]

Tu as entièrement raison sur le fait que ouvrir cela à toutes les équipes aurait été mieux, mais désolé de douter de nos capacités à réussir à coup sur ce projet ;c). Au lancement, rien n'était gagné (nouvelles technologies, nouvelles techniques de dével, concepts complètements nouveaux pour nous, etc...), donc pas moyen de voir trop haut. En plus, j'ai peur que notre système soit difficilement portable (je dis ca, mais je ne maitrise pas encore assez le sujet) à l'i18n. Cela dit, si ca marche, aucun pb pour fournir la base de travail de frgentoo.net, ça a été fait dans l'esprit du Libre ! ;c)

Sinon, techniquement, pour gentoo.org, la techno de frgentoo.net n'aurait pas été applicable "de but en blanc". De plus, voir aussi haut dès le départ, c'était nous confronter à des personnes beaucoup plus qualifiées que nous. Pourtant nous voulions gérer ce projet avec nos petites mimines... apprendre et nous faire de l'expérience. :c/

Pour info, frgentoo.net tourne sous Zope et a besoin d'un certain nombre d'extensions qui font qu'il est difficile de développer ce site sans un accès direct à la machine en tant que root ou équivalent. Du coup, à la vue de ce qu'est gentoo.org, c'est pas trop jouable :c(

 *Quote:*   

> Là encore, je me demande si les moyens existants étaient pas suffisant. Y'a déjà la possibilité de soumettre des docs, d'en discuter sur la une ml, ce genre de choses.

 

Pour ce qui est de comparer les moyens existants avec frgentoo.net (je ne parle pas de frgentoo dans son ensemble là), il faut tester frgentoo.net pour se rendre compte de ses possibilités.

 *Quote:*   

> Toute la question est de savoir si une étape intermédiaire de plus va faire pondre plus de doc...

 

Exact... si frgentoo.net ne permet pas de produire plus, si ça pouvait au moins garder le rythme, ca ne serait pas un échec. Dans le cas inverse, on pourra nous remercier. ;c) "On verra" :c)

 *Quote:*   

> Je comprends bien l'aspect communautaire de frgentoo, mais mon avis (subjectif, je le répète) est que la bonne franquette s'y prête bien aussi. C'est généralement ce qui est utilisé par exemple quand il faut un nouveau mainteneur pour un projet, le problème est plus souvent de trouver un candidat que d'en départager 10.

 

Je comprends ton avis. Ces élections sont un test. Si ça passe pas, ça passe pas. On ne refera pas. On est pas là pour imposer ! ;c)

Cela dit, j'émets des doutes sur la qualité de "la bonne franquette" car faire ça à 3h du mat' ou à 15h, tu n'as pas la même "écoute". C'est là qu'on a trouvé important d'officialiser un peu la chose. Ceci dit, oui ça fait débianeux (d'ailleurs le concept technique est inspiré de chez eux), et c'est tant mieux ;c). Il faut s'inspirer des choses qui nous semble bonnes.

 *Quote:*   

> Bah c'est ça que je trouve dommage, pourquoi n'avoir pas ces derniers mois annoncé, par exemple sur gentoofr, un truc du genre "on a ça en projet, si ça vous dit viendez en discuter là." L'annoncer pour parler direct des élections, je trouve ça un peu sec, et puis vous auriez eu plus de monde, non ?

 

C'est vrai... mais c'est pas parce que on essaie de faire les choses bien que tout est parfait. Là, on aurait du faire mieux :c( Cela dit, il faut aussi se dire que en dehors de #frgentoo qui n'est pas destiné au "grand public" (n'oublions pas #gentoofr) et que c'est réellement le seul "truc" qui était viable jusque là... donc le projet commence maintenant. Il faut prendre les choses aux sources.

Par contre, là où tu aurais été vrai, c'est pour frgentoo.net ! Mais on voulais avoir une base à présenter. Et on a été déjà un petit nombre à intervenir (plus ou moins) sur ce site.

D'ailleurs, pour finir là dessus, nous cherchons un type capable de résoudre des pbs de droits assez complexes sous Zope, hésitez pas à crier haut et fort si ça vous intéresse.

 *Quote:*   

> Donc voilà, j'éspère que tu n'a pas trop mal pris mes questions, et mes éventuelles critiques.

 

On va dire que pour te répondre j'ai pris une grande inspiration et j'ai essayé de pas faire venir les sentiments ;c). A part ça, aucun soucis !

Cependant, je peux affirmer apprécier personnellement beaucoup plus ton dernier message ! ;c)

 *Quote:*   

> Si lacunes il y avait, étaient-elle dans les outils et l'organisation, ou bien y'a-t-il juste un manque de personnes motivées pour pondre du contenu ? Et quand bien même elles auraient été côté outils et organisation, n'y avait-il pas moyen de les regler plus internationalement ?

 

L'avenir nous dira si on a eu bon.

Pour l'i18n, je reprends ce que j'ai dit plus haut... ce n'était pas gagné pour des petits jeunes comme nous qui partions de 0 sur les outils et les concepts envisagés et qui voulions apprendre par nous même. cela dit, une fois ce projet mené à terme, on(je) sera(is) plus dispo aux diverses propositions qu'on pourra nous(me) faire (cela s'applique qd mm plus à moi qui n'engage ainsi que ma personne).

 *Quote:*   

> Enfin bon, je suis maintenant inscrit sur le site, donc je verrai bien la suite.
> 
> Merci en tout cas pour tes éclaircissements et pour le travail accompli.

 

Dans les deux cas, c'est avec plaisir ;c)

PS: désolé pour les possibles fautes.

----------

## BeTa

Salut...

Je vous informe juste d'un pétage de plomb assez moche ce WE de la part d'une personne importante pour le projet suite à l'annonce des élections. Cette personne controle encore les DNS. Elle a choisi de se retirer du projet dans la douleur. Du coup, le DNS frgentoo.net a été mis en vrac et le site [ http://frgentoo.net ] est pas joli à voir.

Veuillez nous excuser du dérangement.

Pour permettre à tout le monde de venir participer, je vous invite maintenant sur [ http://zope.e-glop.net ] qui est un sous-domaine que l'on peut gérer efficacement, en attendant de créer la structure associative permettant de ré-acquérir le DNS frgentoo.net proprement, dans un esprit de non monopole. Ainsi, c'est sur ce site (qui est EXACTEMENT le même que précédemment, sans compter le DNS) que nous allons prendre note des personnes pouvant participer aux élections autant de manière active que passive.

Je vous remercie au nom de toute l'équipe de votre compréhension.

----------

## Koon

 *TGL wrote:*   

> ça fait bizarre ton truc, ça sonne super officiel et tout et tout, et pourtant je peux pas m'empêcher de me demander «pourquoi tout ça ?».

 

Je suis un peu d'accord avec TGL... Je ne connais pas bien la communauté francophone existante, mais je me perds d'avance dans les combinaisons frgentoo, gentoofr gentoo.netfr et autres frgentoo.org... Je pense qu'il ne faut pas multiplier les "sites officiels" parce que c'est confusant, et là je vois un site officiel (de plus) un chan IRC (de plus), une ML (de plus, mais c'était une erreur), sommes-nous à ce point nombreux pour avoir besoin de tout en double ?

Pour moi la base c'est gentoo.org, et eux que vont-ils référencer ? Un seul chan IRC, un seul forum FR, un seul site... Un rapprochement avec les groupes existants ne semble pas possible ?

-K

----------

## Koon

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Ce que je voulais dire, c'est juste que le côté élections ça fait bien solennel, limite debianeux. C'est très subjectif, mais je pense que ça aurait pu, sans virer dans le totalitaire, se passer comme ça:
> 
> - Bon, y'a machin qu'en a marre de gerer les trads, y'a des candidats ?
> 
> - ... (silence communautaire)
> ...

 

Mouarf ça me rappelle ma jeunesse.

Pb DNS : semblerait que ça en ait vexé un de faire des Debianeries.

-K

----------

## BeTa

 *Koon wrote:*   

>  *TGL wrote:*   ça fait bizarre ton truc, ça sonne super officiel et tout et tout, et pourtant je peux pas m'empêcher de me demander «pourquoi tout ça ?». 
> 
> Je suis un peu d'accord avec TGL... 

 

Moi aussi... mais bon, les évènements de ce WE laissent à penser que c'est incontournable. Certains abus sont trop gros au sein de la communauté du Libre ! Je te laisse trouver les pbs qui ont eu lieu en te donnant quand meme une URL qu'il faut maintenant oublier : [ http://zope.e-glop.net/Members/nemerid/elections ]

 *Koon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour moi la base c'est gentoo.org, et eux que vont-ils référencer ? Un seul chan IRC, un seul forum FR, un seul site... Un rapprochement avec les groupes existants ne semble pas possible ?
> 
> 

 

ils vont référencer... comme annoncé plus haut :

- 1 chan IRC : #gentoofr

- 1 forum web : forums.gentoo.org

- 1 site de news : gentoofr.org

- 1 site de docs : frgentoo.net (qui ne marche pas pour l'instant)

D'ailleurs pour le dernier... p-e jamais rien... mais si ça marche ça serait cool !

Sinon, pour revenir sur le fait de se rapprocher... depuis le début, nous avons convenu d'une solution de rapprochement avec gentoofr.org, via les RSS/RDF de nos sites respectifs. Maintenant, aux vues des difficultés liées à la personne gérant les DNS, il n'est pas impossible que des rapprochements encore plus importants avec gentoofr.org ou même gentoo.org aient lieu. J'avoue que personnellement, ça ne serait pas à contre-coeur (sous certaines conditions pour gentoofr.org).

Bref, tu as raison... et dans cette période "difficile", je ne peux rien dire, et surtout au nom de personne. Après nos "élections" forcées, on y verra plus un peu plus clair, déjà question interlocuteurs.

----------

## Bouiaw

Je trouve que c'est vraiment trop le bordel, pour un début en plus   :Twisted Evil: 

On a eu droit tour à tour à des élections, une annulation, puis re-élection.

C'est pas amour gloire et beauté ici   :Exclamation: 

----------

## TGL

 *Bouiaw wrote:*   

> Je trouve que c'est vraiment trop le bordel, pour un début en plus  
> 
> On a eu droit tour à tour à des élections, une annulation, puis re-élection.
> 
> C'est pas amour gloire et beauté ici  

 

Je peux sembler mal placé pour dire ça vu que j'ai presque trollé juste au dessus, mais tant pis : je te trouve un peu dur là. 

C'est assez logique que ce soit le bordel au début justement... Le tout, c'est qu'ils arrivent à un projet qui roulera bien dans quelques temps.

Tu vois, moi il m'a fallu des précisions pour être convaincu, mais je penche maintenant pour le "chouette, des gens qui font des choses". C'est ça qu'il faut retenir, et s'en réjouir.

Même le coup des élections, je constate que ça va sacrement clarifier les petits différents au sein de l'équipe. Alors "amour gloire et beauté" ? Bof... y'a des vrais gens derrière les nicks, c'est tout, et c'est tant mieux.

----------

## Nemerid

Ceci ressemble peut-être à un règlement personnel mais vu que l'intéressé qui a beaucoup de temps à perdre et qui s'accorde à utiliser toute sorte de media en me demandant de plaider la folie, je vais en toute simplicité exposer les faits en faisant appel à votre bon sens. 

Le projet frgentoo est un projet on ne peut plus banal et sans aucune prétention. Au vu de la communauté francophone qui est certes grandissante, il n'y a pas de quoi fouetter un chat si je puis me permettre et sur les proportions du net, cette communauté a toujours été vouée à rester dans des proportions très restreinte.

Si les choses ont pris de telles conséquences, ce n'était que pour satisfaire les ambitions démusurées d'une personne avec legers accès de megalomanie, mais qui est surtout complètement plongé dans son monde 24h/24h, loin de voir les choses de façon réaliste.

Je veux bien qu'on me donne des leçons dans la façon de mettre en place des projets libres, mais il faudrait surtout appuyé ceci par des propos et être crédible pour le faire. A ma petite échelle, et ayant créé ce projet, je le voyais esssentiellement sur un plan humain plus que sur un plan purement technique. Réunir un groupe de personne qui partage un loisir commun ayant un lieu où se retrouver et possédant un simple support internet permettant d'y apporter leur contribution dans la mesure de leurs moyens et de leur temps.

Moi je vois une personne qui lorsque je n'ai fais qu'une simple feuille css m'a accusé de vouloir m'approprier le projet "pour moi tout seul", trop vexé de ne pas avoir fait ce travail à ma place ou de ne pas avoir utilisé son serveur cvs fraichement installé pour 15 lignes de pseudo-code. Toujours de façon démesurée, il créer de multiples channel alternatifs (dont il aura été le fier auteur), #frgentoo-misc, #frgentoo-cs (counter-strike, demandez moi ce que cela vient faire ici) et surtout faire de #frgentoo-dev le support officiel de développement. Il fallait donc être présent comme lui de 10h du matin à 3h30 de l'autre matin pour pouvoir espérer s'informer des "décisions" prises, le mail ne servant qu'a informer sur l'une des "3" mailings listes qu'il avait mis en place les choses qu'il avait faite la journée. (ex : j'ai mis le titre de présentation en gras).

Comme si cela ne suffissait pas, au bout de 6 mois, il décide de faire des élections (non pas présidentielles) pour mieux organiser les ses deux dépêches et son tutoriel de "comment jouer à counter-strike avec gentoo" qui se battaient entre eux.

Je n'ai pas de leçon à donner mais je constate tout de même que le plaignant devrait un peu retourner sur terre, rester un peu plus humble et mesurer les choses dans les proportions qu'elles ont (et surtout écouter les personnes qui lui font des remarques constructive, je ne suis pas le premier à le faire) où il ne saura bientôt plus comment maintenir sa tête devenue trop énorme...

----------

## Koon

 *TGL wrote:*   

> y'a des vrais gens derrière les nicks, c'est tout, et c'est tant mieux.

 

Oui, les glitches ça donne un côté humain à toute l'affaire, ils apparaissent tout de suite plus sympathiques... (puisque non infaillibles)

-K

----------

## Koon

 *Nemerid wrote:*   

> Ceci ressemble peut-être à un règlement personnel mais vu que l'intéressé qui a beaucoup de temps à perdre et qui s'accorde à utiliser toute sorte de media en me demandant de plaider la folie, je vais en toute simplicité exposer les faits en faisant appel à votre bon sens.

 

Ah, c'est bien d'avoir l'avis de l'autre partie.

Mon avis perso (quoique je pense que tout le monde s'en fout) c'est que aujourd'hui le forum FR, la mailing-list FR, le chan FR et le site de news gentoofr n'ont pas du tout atteint la masse critique nécessaire pour devenir des medias incontournables. Donc rajouter un système parallèle (même si non destiné à traiter exactement des mêmes choses) va encore plus diluer le tout, et aucun n'aura la masse critique un jour...

Si ya une news par semaine sur chacun des sites, je n'irai voir aucun des deux, par contre si il y a une section communauté et/ou documentation en plus des news sur un seul et unique site, j'irai...

Meuh si ya incompatibilité d'humeur ou d'ego entre les groupes, ben tout le monde aura perdu (mais j'ai cru comprendre que ce n'était pas le cas)...

Juste mes deux centimes

-K

----------

## FRLinux

 *Koon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meuh si ya incompatibilité d'humeur ou d'ego entre les groupes, ben tout le monde aura perdu (mais j'ai cru comprendre que ce n'était pas le cas)...
> 
> -K

 

Faisant partie de l'autre groupe, je me permet d'intervenir. Les sites n'ont pas le meme objectifs et sont complementaires a présent. Le second site est né d'une incompatibilité d'humeur (dixit  :Smile:  entre les deux groupes mais je pense que ce n'est plus vraiment le cas (l'incompatibilité).

Le plus important à mes yeux est de continuer a assurer des traductions Franphones synchronisées avec les sorties et les mises à jour.

Steph

----------

## Arachne

Bonjour,

Bien que je trouve déplorable que le débat soir lancé ici, je me dois d'intervenir. Pour vous situer, je suis le troisième larron de l'équipe originelle, et je m'occupe des traductions. Les reproches effectués par Nemerid concernent, je pense que vous l'avez deviné, Beta. J'essaierais de les reprendre point par point.

 *Quote:*   

> Ceci ressemble peut-être à un règlement personnel... 

 

Effectivement ça y ressemble furieusement.

 *Quote:*   

> Si les choses ont pris de telles conséquences, ce n'était que pour satisfaire les ambitions démusurées d'une personne avec legers accès de megalomanie

 

Je ne crois pas que BeTa puisse être taxé de megalomane. Il est le premier et le principal développeur du site, et effectue un travail considérable. Malgré cela, il n'a jamais voulu s'approprier frgentoo ni en faire un site aussi incontournable comme DLFP. En ce qui concerne la mégalomanie, je vous invite à lire cette déclaration : http://zope.e-glop.net/Members/nemerid/elections/view. Quel "librien" peut donc réclamer la propriété intellectuelle d'un travail communautaire, dans lequel, il faut bien le dire, il n'a fournit que l'idée du chan, une feuille de styles et quelques idées?

 *Quote:*   

> ne pas avoir utilisé son serveur cvs fraichement installé pour 15 lignes de pseudo-code

 

C'est moi qui voulait absolument que Nemerid utilise comme nous le cvs, car c'est ma manière de travailler en collaboration.

 *Quote:*   

> Toujours de façon démesurée, il créer de multiples channel alternatifs (dont il aura été le fier auteur), #frgentoo-misc, #frgentoo-cs (counter-strike, demandez moi ce que cela vient faire ici) et surtout faire de #frgentoo-dev le support officiel de développement.

 

Le problème des chans multiples. Premièrement, je ne vois pas en quoi ils gènent les utilisateurs. Deuxièmement ils sont pour la plupart justifiés. D'autre part, encore une fois, ce n'est pas BeTa mais moi qui ai créé #frgentoo-dev et #frgentoo-cs. Nemerid le sait parfaitement.

Il n'y a pas besoin, je l'espère, de remettre en question  l'utilité de #frgentoo-dev. En ce qui concerne #frgentoo-cs, la réalité a été amplement modifiée. BeTa travaille sur un projet de LiveCD appelé CS-on-CD, qui permettrait de booter sur une gentoo permettant de jouer à Counter Strike à partir d'un simple CD. Le projet me semble correspondre parfaitement avec frgentoo, qui a aussi pour vocation d'héberger des projets concernant la Gentoo. Quant à #frgentoo-misc, créé par BeTa, il contient un bot débile qui donne le programme télé, la météo, et pousse des C01N de temps à autres. Oui, c'est inutile, non, cela ne nuit à personne, oui ça me fait bien marrer.

 *Quote:*   

> Il fallait donc être présent comme lui de 10h du matin à 3h30 de l'autre matin

 

Si j'ai bien compris on reproche cette fois à BeTa son temps de présence sur frgentoo. Il faudrait donc blâmer notre développeur le plus actif ? Rappelle-toi de l'époque où tu étais toi aussi au chômage Marc, tu ne passais pas toi aussi autant de temps sur le projet? Les choses se passaient bien mieux d'ailleurs.

Le fait que tu veuilles te retirer du projet indique clairement que tu ne desires plus le maintenir. Ce n'est pas une raison pour couper les DNS que tu maintenais jusqu'a present et couper d'un seul coup l'acces a toutes les ressources de *.frgentoo.net y compris mon seul email qui etait route chez toi. Pourrais tu nous contacter afin de regler cela dans les plus brefs delais ? Tu as mon adresse de secours et celle de BeTa, je compte sur toi.

En ce qui concerne le post de Koon, je voudrais clarifier les choses : frgentoo.net n'a rien d'un site de news. Nous ne voulons pas concurrencer gentoofr.org, avec qui nous entretenons de bonnes relations. Notre objectif est de fournir une infrastructure permettant le développement collaboratif de ressources francophones aidant à utiliser la Gentoo. 

Vous voulez des news? => www.gentoofr.org

Vous voulez contribuer? => www.frgentoo.net

Guillaume Morin aka Arachne

----------

## DuF

Perso je pense comme koon, vu le nbre de gentooistes c peut être pas la peine de faire 36000 trucs, pour les docs pourquoi faire un site au lieu de les proposer directement à gentoo.org car quand je veux une doc c'est là que je vais, voir si il y a une traduction !

Et puis bon vos histoire là entre vous on s'en fou un peu, je ne vois pas ce que ça vient faire là, vu que vous avez pleins de ML, chan irc.... ça serait mieux d'en parler là bas plutôt qu'ici !

Moi j'ai rien contre vous, toute volonté est bonne à prendre, mais là entre un site au stade alpha, un projet à peine débuter et des querelles de membre c'est pas terrible tout ça... Comme on dit chez moi, faut pas mettre la charue avant les boeufs  :Smile: 

----------

## BeTa

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Perso je pense comme koon, vu le nbre de gentooistes c peut être pas la peine de faire 36000 trucs, pour les docs pourquoi faire un site au lieu de les proposer directement à gentoo.org car quand je veux une doc c'est là que je vais, voir si il y a une traduction !

 

Et si tu ne veux pas contribuer, ou profiter de contributions qui n'iront p-e jamais sur gentoo.org car un peu trop "non-officielles" (cf. le tutoriel "Counter-Strike sur une Gentoo" tant décrié)... Tu continueras comme d'habitude. Cependant, il faut plus voir ce site comme un outil que comme une nouvelle source d'info. Nous espérons que ce site sera vu en tant que tel, c'est à dire que les personnes membres feront plus que "lire"... Il suffit pour cela de regarder le cadre judicieusement nommé "Contribuer".

 *DuF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et puis bon vos histoire là entre vous on s'en fou un peu, je ne vois pas ce que ça vient faire là, vu que vous avez pleins de ML, chan irc.... ça serait mieux d'en parler là bas plutôt qu'ici !
> 
> 

 

Il faut en parler avec Nemerid. Cela fait 15j qu'il sèche le chan IRC et les ML (qui pourtant font véhiculer pas mal d'info importantes). Du coup, il communique via d'autres moyens pour couper les ailes au projet... car, tu as complètement raison, un bout de ce thread n'aurait jamais du avoir lieu, ou à la limite aurait du avoir lieu en interne. Mais quand cela est possible Nemerid ne se sent pas bien autant physiquement que mentalement (dixit).

 *DuF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moi j'ai rien contre vous, toute volonté est bonne à prendre, mais là entre un site au stade alpha, un projet à peine débuter et des querelles de membre c'est pas terrible tout ça... Comme on dit chez moi, faut pas mettre la charue avant les boeufs 
> 
> 

 

Mais malheureusement, des fois....... c'est incontournable.

Pour ce qui est du site en version alpha, je cherche de l'aide pour des histoire de gestion de droits dans Zope (trop restrictifs pour l'instant)... car là, on a un problème qui me dépasse. Donc si qqn se sent l'ame à venir passer 3 heures avec moi sur ce problème, je prends !! ;c) Avec ce coup de main, le site passera en beta, c'est la seule chose qui lui manque pour être réellement opérationnel.

Maintenant que tout le monde est au courant de ce projet, de ses défauts et de ses qualités, des gens qui le composent, des relations que nous avons avec les projets connexes, etc... à vous de vous forger votre avis. Maintenant, il existe une équipe motivée, munie d'outils, d'envie et de compétences (à prouver encore en partie) pour apporter encore à la gentoo dans le monde francophone. Je pense aussi que tout le monde sur forums.gentoo.org a vu suffisament longtemps ce sujet en haut de la page pour le laisser maintenant redescendre.

Je remercie tout les lecteurs de ce thread de leur patiente ;c)

----------

## Bouiaw

... des mots qui font rêver ...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

